# Reptile delivery day



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

because of the unfortunate cancellation of the Exeter show we are going to be doing another "drive around the UK" day, probally bank hol staurday

We will have 2005 Red Foots, Lepard Geckos, Fat tailed Geckos, 2007 Coastal Carpet Pythons, 2007 Corns and a Male Pictus gecko and a few inverts, delivery will be £10 per animal/ delivery depending on quantities or drops in each area, drop off points will be arranged once we know where interested people live, i will post piccys later today but just wondered if anyone was interested


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

what spids will you have


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello Mike

Hope all is well with you !

Steve will be listing his spids on sunday I belive.

Just to let you know all your leos are doing great. the two hets have laid 6 eggs so far, 2 failed, 2 hatched and 2 still cooking. No raptors yet, but some nice looking babies !

I was right about the macks, 4 girls, all taming down nicely now and growing well !

Maybe get to meet u again if steve has anything you like, as no doubt i will be his driver for the day ! :lol2:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Are the Coastal's sexed and how much are they??


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry mate, no the coastals are not sexed, I am not at all sure about probing yet, and on these they are just to small for me to try to be honest.

They are July 07, the ones up for sale have eaten atleast 3 times, started on pinks feed tonight they took a fuzz from the floor, but almost stuck, got me finger instead !

May have more as they catch up on feeding, they are either on bits or had less than 3 feeds, but still a while to go.

They are £45 each

If your interested, and want to, I could bring them up to you to select one if your happy to probe them.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Would like one but want a Female, I don't do sexing myself either I usually take to the local rep show and they do it for me. If you can get a confirmed female I will be interested.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

ok, i will see if I cant call in a favour and get them sexed


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Will you be anywhere near Hull on your travels?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

We shoul be everywhere south to north, majority of drop offs around the m1 m6 m5 m25 ares


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

What morphs of corns out of interest?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

still waiting for tony to turn ap so i can take the pictures of his and donnas reps, as soon as i have them i will post all the info


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

a coastal is tempting are you passing worcester on your travels?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

we can deliver to anywhere within reason, depends how may orders we get


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

will keep an eye out for what corns you have


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Hello Mike
> 
> Hope all is well with you !
> 
> ...


hi mate that will be nice to meet you again,let me know what spids will be available and if you have any abt's,cheers mate glad to hear my geckos are doing ok


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, the photos of the reptiles are delayed, I couldnt make it over to brighton today, so they will be on tommorow after work.

I dont know much about corn morphs, but they are all anerys (black & grey) other than that youll have to hold of for the pics. 

Sorry to all those waiting

As for delivery areas, We will be able to go to most main areas in england, maybe some parts of wales. Possibly to scotland if the number of sales allow it.

Of course we dont know exactly where we are going yet, as no one has brought anything !!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

but you live in brighton? huh? im confuzzled


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> but you live in brighton? huh? im confuzzled


Nope, I live in Littlehampton, all my animals and my Sisters place are in Brighton !


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

*Pics now posted*

Hi all

I have now posted photos of the reptiles we have, in the right classified sections.

Corns - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/49597-anery-corns-july-07-a.html

Coastal carpets - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/49610-july-07-coastal-carpet-pythons.html

Leopard geckos - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/49615-07-leos.html

More leos - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/49620-more-07-leos.html

African fat tails - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/49612-african-fat-tails.html

Pictus Gecko - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/49621-pictus-gecko.html

If your interested, please reply on each thread or pm me. 

Delivery points will be listed on this thread as and when confirmed.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

So far delivery points are:

Wocester.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

So far delivery points are:

6 am South Ruslip, london
approx 10 am Wocester.

Times subject to change with notice.


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

coming near bristol at all???


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

worcester aint that far from bristol so yep why not.


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

any chance you could PM me a pic and price of the corn snakes?

I am interested in either a corn or a CCP

Olly


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

i will try and get a beter pic of the corns tonight, but they dont half move !


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

what adult spiders and sub adults will you have for sale i dont want slings thou.thanks


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi 

Have spoken to steve about Ts. he is a little reluctant to include them in this delivery trip as its cheaper to send via his online shop, link below in my siggy.

Added to that, so far the furthest north we are at the moment is worcester.

Sorry mate !


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

a great big thanks to tony who came all the way to worcester this morning, defo a bloke not in it for the money:notworthy:


----------

